# HELP: Soundcraft Si Compact ViSi iPad remote Setup



## THORNSZ

So I'm trying to configure this with my church's sound board for mixing and monitoring accessibility; however, i couldn't make it work! I installed the router by plugging it in to the HiQnet and let my iPad connect to it... still, the iPadd App wont detect it. I decided to ask questions from the employees of our local live audio shop and they told me that i need a 5.0 GHz router. im pretty confused lol 

can somebody give me the exact correct procedure and the stuff needed on the setup? Sadly, i couldnt find any youtube tutorials about it. thanks!


----------



## Eboy87

First of all, what router are you using? 

Second of all, in the system menu, is HiQnet turned on, and does the console's HiQnet address match what you have in your iPad (this is assuming you're connected to the proper network)?


----------



## cbarrett92

Eboy87 said:


> Second of all, in the system menu, is HiQnet turned on, and does the console's HiQnet address match what you have in your iPad (this is assuming you're connected to the proper network)?



This. When we got our Vi1, I did not realize we had to actually enable this feature on each show file. After turning on HiQnet, it was basically plug and play.

It does not matter if you use a 2.4 GHz or 5.0 GHz router. Considering you won't really be sending much data across the link, any "wireless G" router will work just fine. Just use any old router you have laying around.


----------



## THORNSZ

cbarrett92 said:


> This. When we got our Vi1, I did not realize we had to actually enable this feature on each show file. After turning on HiQnet, it was basically plug and play.
> 
> It does not matter if you use a 2.4 GHz or 5.0 GHz router. Considering you won't really be sending much data across the link, any "wireless G" router will work just fine. Just use any old router you have laying around.



Thats what exactly i was using and it doesnt let me connect! 

@Eboy87 yup, i did match it with the hiqnet address... Its still doesnt work! Should i get a new router?


----------



## cbarrett92

I'm not sure how it works on the Si, but on the Vi1 you also had to make sure the HiQnet is set to DHCP (this allows it to receive an IP address from the router). I think it defaults to static...

Also look here:

http://usa.soundcraft.com/apps/visi-remote/Soundcraft_ViSi_UserGuide_V1_2_4.pdf

Sorry I'm not so experienced with the Si, I have much more with the Vi series.


----------



## Eboy87

@THORNSZ, are you plugged into the switch (LAN) ports of the router, or the internet (WAN) port? I don't know if that's still a thing, but on the Yamaha desks, if you used the WAN port, Studio Manager wouldn't find the desk. Does the console specifically say HiQnet enabled? To me, it sounds like the desk isn't actually on the network. 

@cbarrett92, I'm not in front of the Vi1 right now (back on it on Thursday), but I thought it defaulted to DHCP. Regardless, I know I can't activate HiQnet unless I jog back and forth between DHCP and Static a few times, then it gets its IP and magically starts working. It's really annoying if I forget to do it on power up, otherwise my A2 can't control his sound effect sends from his iPad. It may, or may not have been off during Act I... a few times... *gulp*


----------



## THORNSZ

Eboy87 said:


> @THORNSZ, are you plugged into the switch (LAN) ports of the router, or the internet (WAN) port? I don't know if that's still a thing, but on the Yamaha desks, if you used the WAN port, Studio Manager wouldn't find the desk. Does the console specifically say HiQnet enabled? To me, it sounds like the desk isn't actually on the network.
> 
> @cbarrett92, I'm not in front of the Vi1 right now (back on it on Thursday), but I thought it defaulted to DHCP. Regardless, I know I can't activate HiQnet unless I jog back and forth between DHCP and Static a few times, then it gets its IP and magically starts working. It's really annoying if I forget to do it on power up, otherwise my A2 can't control his sound effect sends from his iPad. It may, or may not have been off during Act I... a few times... *gulp*



It is already in dhcp mode. Im planning on gettin a new router... Hopefully it works this time! Do you think the firmware of my ipad(ios7) made like that


----------



## TimmyP1955

SFAIK, the only thing you ever connect to the WAN port is "the internet" (your cable modem, etc.) Lacking this, you are using the router as a switch, which is all LAN ports.

Unless the board maker recommends using DCHP, I'd go static IP.


----------



## cbarrett92

I would also go with a static IP, but in the interest of getting things working for the OP, I suggested DCHP simply to try and get everything working.

@THORNSZ Did you contact Soundcraft support? They are generally pretty helpful over the phone


----------



## THORNSZ

cbarrett92 said:


> I would also go with a static IP, but in the interest of getting things working for the OP, I suggested DCHP simply to try and get everything working.
> 
> @THORNSZ Did you contact Soundcraft support? They are generally pretty helpful over the phone



not yet, and i couldnt find their customer support number here in the US. can you give me their info if possible?


----------



## Eboy87

Soundcraft USA Support: 

Soundcraft - [Warranty]


----------



## NickVon

I have a slightly different problem than this one described by the original poster. I have managed to get the iPad connected to the console. The app software has connected and discovered the soundcraft performer 3. However I can only get control One Direction. The iPad sees changes created on the console. But any change created on the iPad including fader manipulation or ons and offs are not represented on the console? Thoughts?


----------



## FMEng

Are both devices running the most current software/firmware?


----------



## NickVon

FMEng said:


> Are both devices running the most current software/firmware?



I should have checked that... I don't know. The Soundcrat is a new install only about 6 months old. The App was freshly downloaded this week. I'll look at the Firmware version of the console and double check that.

The console may be fresh out of box and not updated.

[EDIT] @FMEng Console was updated to 1.8 as part of the install


----------



## ohyaok

NickVon said:


> I should have checked that... I don't know. The Soundcrat is a new install only about 6 months old. The App was freshly downloaded this week. I'll look at the Firmware version of the console and double check that.
> 
> The console may be fresh out of box and not updated.
> 
> [EDIT] @FMEng Console was updated to 1.8 as part of the install


Did you ever get this fixed, I have the same problem. SI Expression


----------



## NickVon

not during the course of the show. Now that school is over I may see If can stop by and figure it out.

I did end of determining that the firmware was the latest version Then mentioned opening some UDP ports on the network switch so that live metering would work, but indicated that it wasn't necessary for two way communication.


----------



## ohyaok

I contacted Soundcraft customer service and was given additional steps to set up on the menu on the mixer. This is stuff they should have included on their video.


----------



## RonHebbard

ohyaok said:


> I contacted Soundcraft customer service and was given additional steps to set up on the menu on the mixer. This is stuff they should have included on their video.


@ohyaok 
And you'll be posting what you learned, along with your successful results, here for the rest of us shortly, RIGHT? 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## NickVon

RonHebbard said:


> @ohyaok
> And you'll be posting what you learned, along with your successful results, here for the rest of us shortly, RIGHT?
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.



Yes Please! I've not had access to the highschool since I was unable to get it working. Let konw know the trick to making it work!


----------



## lennygee2

RonHebbard said:


> @ohyaok
> And you'll be posting what you learned, along with your successful results, here for the rest of us shortly, RIGHT?
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.



Hey guy's I had this same issue and here is how i resolved. You need to get the HiQNET address off of your Ipad. Go into settings on your Ipad find the Visi app, select it, that will tell you your HiQNET address of your Ipad. Then you need to go into the HIQNET in the menu of the console and scroll down to Device 1 and input your Ipad's HiQNET address there. That will give you control of the Console from your Visi Ipad app.
Hope this helps!


----------

